

Ask HN: Is success related to the programming skill? - atmosx

I see extremely skilled programmers around and others that are not &lt;i&gt;brilliant&lt;&#x2F;i&gt; or even &lt;i&gt;bad&lt;&#x2F;i&gt; judging by &lt;i&gt;silly&lt;&#x2F;i&gt; programming mistakes. I would like to know if you think that code quality is related to a product&#x27;s succes in early stages.&lt;p&gt;Thanks
======
patio11
There are ways to turn programming skill into professional/career/product
success, but it is neither necessary nor sufficient for
professional/career/product success.

------
Kaizyn
For the most part, code quality does not matter once it exceeds a certain
minimum value where the end users won't see obvious problems while using the
system. Where poor quality will kill you is maintenance costs and effort over
the longer term.

------
th1agofm
Not even close.

The success of the product is way more related to it's market fit, timing and
business related things.

Many of the big software products today started out with very messy code.
Check facebook old source code as an example.

